# Exposed Logs & Outboard Jets



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 12, 2014)

Wondering if anyone has experience jumping exposed logs on their outboard jet. Worried that I'll rip my gate off or worse. Do you just ease over them or hammer down? I've bent the grates on logs that were just under the surface, but I've yet to actually cross a log that was fully exposed. Not sure where the edge of the envelope is for an OBJ on this one.

I have a G3 1656 CCJ 60/40....tunnel hull...with power trim.


----------



## lowe1648 (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't do it often but I have crossed a few that were above the water. I have always pushed up to them then throttled over. I would guess that you could damage the reverse gate if it got caught.


----------



## dhoganjr (Aug 12, 2014)

I have went over several, don't hit them at 25, I did that by accident one night. The log was about 6 inches above the water line and left a couple small dents in the rake and launched the entire boat about a foot out of water.

It works best to ease up to them and then throttle over, with enough momentum the speed will carry you through. Once you reach the fulcrum point the bow will start to drop lifting the stern and engine and the shoe incline will raise it a bit when it slides over. Should be enough to clear the reverse gate. Of course with all things jet related there is always that chance.

Most of the ones I go over are just above water level or have a trickle of water flowing over them.


----------



## dhoganjr (Aug 12, 2014)

Your tunnel should protect it more since it is a bit higher than a non tunnel design.


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 13, 2014)

Ive been smashing over all kinds of logs up here on the Red river.. done the slow approach and the too fast approach..

Everything is in one piece still... including my self..


----------



## semojetman (Aug 14, 2014)

Ive tried the fast and slow uproach.
Slow then throttle down works good.
Ive tried the sideways method. Doesnt work so well. Lol


----------



## AllOutdoors (Aug 20, 2014)

On my outboard jet I used to run had a tunnel and pods on the back. The pods would touch before the foot so crossing logs were little of concern. Just idle up to them then throttle over.


----------

